# Wann PC kaufen



## L0KI (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

ich habe meinen PC schon recht lange denn ich habe früher viel gezockt aber seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr und will es jetzt wieder. Dazu brauche ich natürlich nen neuen Recher.
Werde mir einen selsbt zusammen bauen.
Jetzt habe ich gehört das die Hardware anfang nächstes Jahres extrem günstiger wird, weil angeblich die leute kein geld mehr haben und um überhaupt was zu verkaufen wird Hardware billiger.
Ich habe das zum ersten mal gehört. Habe früher nicht drauf geachtet.
Also ist da was dran oder nicht ?

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen


----------



## VB-Anfänger90 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also von diesen Preisstürzen hab ich auch schon gehört.
Allerdings nicht direkt im PC-Bereich.

Viele Teile für den PC schwanken deutlich mit den Preisen, teilweise steigen sie sogar wieder, aber das ist immer so.

Falls du alles zocken willst, was im Moment aktuell ist und dich die ca. 2 Jahre entfernte Zukunft nicht mehr all zu sehr interessiert, solltest du einfach auf Bauteile setzen, die ein paar Monate bis 1/2 Jahr alt sind.
Diese haben oft deutlich an Preis verloren, sind aber leistungsmäßig noch sehr gut!

Auf http://www.snogard.de kann man die Preisverläufe der einzelnen "Bauteile" in Diagrammen sehen.


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt natürlich Preisanstiege und Senkungen, die vorhersehbar sind.

1. PC-Preise sind unmittelbar *an den Dollarkurs gebunden*. schwacher Dollar = billige PC-Teile, deswegen werden die Sachen momentan auch wieder teurer.
2. *zu Feiertagen* wie Weihnachten oder Ostern ( da wo geschenkt wird ) gibt es viele Angebote, gleichzeitig aber steigt der Preisdurchschnitt ( die Leute müssen Geld ausgeben, da kann man ruhig n Euro mehr verdienen )
3. *große Messen* ( CeBit, Photokina etc.. ) bringen meistens 2 Preissenkungen mit sich, in der Zeit davor ( "es wird eine neue Generation vorgestellt.." ) und dann danach ( " die neue Generation muss sich im Preis widerspiegeln.." )
4.  Besonders ist *die Zeit nach Weihnachten* bis Mitte Januar zu beachten, Geräte werden zurückgebracht ( "falsch gekauft.." ), die Gesellschaften wollen zB vor Silvester noch Umsatz machen, Bilanzen aufbessern etc..

Kurz und Gut, Ja, es gibt Momente, wo es sinnvoll ist, zuzugreifen, grundsätzlich aber ist der Kampf so groß, dass es IMMER Angebote gibt.

mfg chmee


----------

